# Need contact details for Padraig Kissane



## CarolineK (30 Jul 2015)

I'm sorry if this has been discussed before...but l wanted to know is there someone l should be contacting? (I've heard the name Padraic Kissane mentioned?) PTSB have confirmed l'm on the list..but l have no idea what to do next.

I've been battling with PTSB for years over this, personally, via New Beginnings, and at the moment via the Ombudsman..but this website has helped me more in one day than they have in the last 4 years!!

I don't want to waste any more time so l'd appreciate any contacts that l should have.

Thanks AAM so much..you've no idea the relief to finally realise l'm not battling alone anymore!!


----------



## Hopefully (30 Jul 2015)

Hi Caroline K you just have to wait for your letter in the post did they tell you has your mortgage interest rate being reduced?

I would reccommend you get in contact with Padraic Kissane he is dealing with a lost of customers affected by this and he knows the ins and outs of this case so its a lot easier rather than explaining to someone else in my opinion.

AAM has kept a lot of us going over the last few years so with you I can't thank Brendan enough for the website and to all the affected people that post on here.

Best of Luck.


----------



## AppleSun (30 Jul 2015)

I just google Padraic Kissane and emailed him. Haven't heard back yet. Does anyone know what his fee is?


----------



## Lauren 5 (30 Jul 2015)

Hi I think Padraig is not back till Tuesday,


----------

